# Would 1Kg FE from argos work?



## aaronnorth (18 Mar 2008)

It is the powder form, if i cant use powder which can i use? (Excuse me if there is only the powder variety!   )

Also it doesn't have the horn thing so would it still be ok to use?

First time i am getting one you see so i want to make sure, it is for a 180l/ 40g tank.

http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/store ... tinguisher


----------



## Denis C. (18 Mar 2008)

I've looked into buying those smaller extinguishers before but I could never find a pure co2 extinguisher. Those small ones that are classified as "powder" extinguished are normally designed to cover A, B and C types of fires. Therefore they area a mix of flame retardants and not pure co2. The other problem that I can see, is getting the adapter fitting that would be suitable for such a small fire extinguisher to fit onto a set of gauges. Plus, I'm not sure if that variety even has a threaded area that the gauges/adapter would screw onto.


----------



## Ed Seeley (18 Mar 2008)

You need a pure CO2 FE, not a powder FE, it's a totally different type of extiguisher.


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Mar 2008)

I didn't think the powder would work, thanks


----------

